# Smoked Octopus "Super Quickie" Saturday Lunch!



## leah elisheva (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy New Year and great SNOWY and BEAUTIFUL weekend to all!

Always eating octopus, today's "extra quickie, whipped up & thrown together" (albeit with love) quite healthful meal, was really lovely!

Since I have a lot of "start to finish" octopus shots already, in my thread that is part of my signature link etc.; I figured I'd just snap a couple today, seeing as this was just a random super quickie menu, before moving into a busier day. Enjoy!













DSCF3961.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014






At 6:30 in the morning, it was five below zero outside, and about 425 degrees or so in my little mini gas smoker and with hickory chips...













DSCF3962.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014






I put some octopus that I had mopped through grapeseed oil onto the smoker, and then some sliced red garnet yam (I "started" the potato in the microwave for 6 minutes, as to slice, and then used the grapeseed oil on those too) and smoked it all 20 minutes.













DSCF3969.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014






This just got layered over lots of salad, parsley, avocado, cukes, raw chopped elephant garlic, dried oregano, and olive oil...













DSCF3971.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3972.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3973.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3978.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3979.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3980.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3981.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3982.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3983.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3984.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3988.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3989.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2014






It's simple, healthful food, albeit served in bountiful portions which I do adore (and eaten early in the day which I do prefer as well) and I can taste each flavor - from the savory, juicy, and SOFT and yet still sizzling smoked octopus, to the myriad of greens and their different textures, to the illustrious oil, and aromatic oregano, and the creamy avocado, the pungent and arousing bite of the raw garlic, and, well, simpleton aside, I do love my food! Smiles.

Happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 4, 2014)

OH - and might I add that SMOKED red garnet yam is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo amazingly good!

OK then. Carry on!

Cheers Cheers!

Happy all! - Leah Who's Loving Her Octopus


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks tasty Leah!


----------



## shtrdave (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks great, I would eat that for breakfast, not sure about the yams, never had a taste for them. I feel like I am in the tropics it is 6° here.

Have a great day.


----------



## mlrtime (Jan 4, 2014)

you always have such great and unique seafood options to work with Leah you must have some good fish markets.  Always such unique stuff in current and past threads.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks so much Dirtsailor! And Happy New Year To You!

And I know what you mean Shtrdave, it is a heatwave here too! And it's so beautiful - as if a postcard!!!

Thanks tons Mlrtime! Indeed, living on the Seacoast yields tons of quite wonderful fish, seafood, and mollusks (my favorite food groups) and not so great meat, but for venison and such. 

Here's to all the fish therefore! And to a wonderful 2014 start for all!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

There is nothing quite like greens and seafood. It is hard to believe that anything that tasty is good for you. Well done, Leah.

Disco


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks beautiful and delicious, Leah!  I love garnet yams, we can get locally grown ones here starting in mid summer...we eat a lot of them when they are available, typically just microwaved.  I'll have to try your partial-cook then smoke technique on them next time.  Thanks for another gorgeous post!!

Have a great weekend!
Clarissa


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you very much Disco! I do love that combination indeed! Here's to healthy eating for 2014!!!

And many thanks to you Clarissa! You're blessed to get locally grown yams!!! I love them nuked too, or grilled, but am finding the partially cooked version (in the micro) and then sliced up into discs/chips for the smoker is such a treat!!! Happy New Year!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 4, 2014)

once again it looks incredible!!!!!!!  Happy New Year to you and yours, what a combo ...minus six out and 425 inside and i thought i had my hands full this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . on a side note i have finally hunted down a source for cuttle fish (thanks to your posts it has been my mission lately) and i have a few questions so i will lob you a  PM first chance i get.

Tom


----------



## smoker808 (Jan 4, 2014)

Man Leah,  That looks great I bet it taste wonderful the waters kinda rough and dirty right now so havent gone diving in a few weeks. But I think im gonna have to jump in and get some to smoke here soon LOL!!

Aloha and keep up the great grillin' n smokin'

Dom


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy New Year to you and yours too Tom! Great to hear from you - thanks for nice posting comments - and certainly, do ask away about cuttlefish, anytime! Delicious stuff!!! (I have some in the freezer and will be eating that this week as well).

And thank you very much Dom! I'd love to see your diving videos when able too! You're blessed to have such access to fish!!! Fantastic!!!

Happy Sunday to all!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

